# Am I the only one who finds TRON: Legacy hilarious?



## NiGHtS (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahhhh Flynn...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

The only way i made it though that movie was i kept telling myself its a 2 hour long Daft Punk music video produced by Disney.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 4, 2012)

You mean hilariously bad, right?


----------



## Kyary (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL I didn't realize how chill Flynn was til now XD


----------



## Midna (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The only way i made it though that movie was i kept telling myself its a 2 hour long Daft Punk music video produced by Disney.


I once watched an actual two hour long daft Punk music video

I wish i could forget...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 4, 2012)

I only found it to be insanely slow. It fealt like it was longer then return of the king extended.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Since i have only seen the light bike game before i watch the movie, i thought there was gonna be lots more arena games.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 4, 2012)

At least the soundtrack was boss. Everything else was meh.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2012)

It was Jeff Bridges playing The Dude playing Flynn. That's fine by me.

The movie was pretty good, and enjoyable enough. Plus, it had Zeus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Lqx4ubn0Q


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It was Jeff Bridges playing The Dude playing Flynn. That's fine by me.










I'm OK with this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The only way i made it though that movie was i kept telling myself its a 2 hour long Daft Punk music video produced by Disney.



That seriously hot chick also helped. I'd enter her Grid.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah i was certainly ok with her.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 4, 2012)

"25 FUCKING YEARS MAN!"

Yep, that´s about how long this film felt.


----------

